# Hocking Hills S.p. Info?



## nrthmichcampers (Jul 16, 2005)

Looking for some info. We're booking 3 nights at HH State Park in late August....on our return trip from D.C. We have a 31 RQS and have 4 kids (from 6 to 14). Looking at the park map, we are inclined to stay on the east side (left side of internet map) but have no idea of scale / layout of the park. Does anyone have experience at this campground and recommend an area to stay? Should we try to stay close to the pool, or is everything walkable? Also, any other tips or sights that we shouldn't miss in the area?

Many thanks!
Scott


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

We just went last month and we stayed at the KOA. The KOA was great. You must goto oldmans cave and the lower falls its really neat. If you go to oldmans cave first then on down to the lower falls be prepared to climb some stairs at the end. If you goto lower falls first then up to oldmans cave its a little more gradual going back up to the main trail. We were only there for a Friday and Saturday night. There seems to be lots to to in the area I want to go back but next time we will stay 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been camping on and off at Hocking Hills for 20+ years. In the past, I always stayed at the state park; However, last year we stayed at the KOA (formerly Scenic View Campground)and was EXTREMELY impressed. Very nice campground, great owners, and VERY clean facility - it is the only place we will stay in Hocking Hills area. A link to their website can be found here. There is much to do and see in this fabulous area of Ohio...great camping, fishing, hiking, caving, and exploring. The pictures in my signature are taken from this KOA and the Hocking Hills area. Enjoy your time and take in the great outdoors of Southern Ohio...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Many things to do in this area of Southern Ohio...depends on your family's tastes. This Link-1 identifies some of the adventures as well as this link Link-2. Be sure to check out "The Parks" tab in the second link - they are all free and absolutely amazing. Don't miss Old Mans Cave, Cedar Falls, Ash Cave, Cantwell Cliffs, the Fire look-out tower, and peaceful fishing on Lake Logan. When visiting the many parks within the park, wear solid, comfortable shoes and bring a camera!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

nrthmichcampers said:


> Looking for some info. We're booking 3 nights at HH State Park in late August....on our return trip from D.C. We have a 31 RQS and have 4 kids (from 6 to 14). Looking at the park map, we are inclined to stay on the east side (left side of internet map) but have no idea of scale / layout of the park. Does anyone have experience at this campground and recommend an area to stay? Should we try to stay close to the pool, or is everything walkable? Also, any other tips or sights that we shouldn't miss in the area?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Scott


If you are using the interactive map that allows you to click on the reservable sites it will pop up with info on the specific site such as distance to showers/pools/water/latrines & playgorounds as well as length of site/pad and shade/sun. Or you can print out the PDF of the whole campground and search through the available site list and read each one.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

nrthmichcampers said:


> Looking for some info. We're booking 3 nights at HH State Park in late August....on our return trip from D.C. We have a 31 RQS and have 4 kids (from 6 to 14). Looking at the park map, we are inclined to stay on the east side (left side of internet map) but have no idea of scale / layout of the park. Does anyone have experience at this campground and recommend an area to stay? Should we try to stay close to the pool, or is everything walkable? Also, any other tips or sights that we shouldn't miss in the area?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Scott


 We have stayed at the State campground a few times in the last couple of years. I have found this state ground to have narrower site than typical of Ohio and other state grounds but it is a popular destination so they have maximized the capability. We have stayed either side where the pool is and don't find any particular pros or cons. It depends if you want to be close to the pool or not. Already mentined is the Old Mans cave area. This is accessible directly from the camp ground by walkind down the hill. Most people think of Ohio as flat farm land but towards the east it has these coves and very nice walking areas. Fore this time of year it will be nice because its well covered by trees so will be cooler than out in the open. I think 3 nights is a good choice to give you 2 days to explore the region.

I should also mention that water is not available at the site so you need to fill your tank beore set up. We usually find a spot where we are near eanough with the 200ft plus of hose to fill up as needed. Thats the biggest hastle with the Ohio parks comparedd to others that have water at the site.

Good luck and enjoy your stay


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

nrthmichcampers said:


> Looking for some info. We're booking 3 nights at HH State Park in late August....on our return trip from D.C. We have a 31 RQS and have 4 kids (from 6 to 14). Looking at the park map, we are inclined to stay on the east side (left side of internet map) but have no idea of scale / layout of the park. Does anyone have experience at this campground and recommend an area to stay? Should we try to stay close to the pool, or is everything walkable? Also, any other tips or sights that we shouldn't miss in the area?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Scott


We have always stayed on the East side also, although it does not really matter. You will want to choose your site by the length of the pad and how level it is. As mentioned, the SP is tight and the sites vary in length and how level they are.

You can also call the park for site recomendations or email me if you narrow your choices down.

Don't miss Ash Cave and Old Mans cave for sure. If you enjoy those two, go see the rest if you have time. Rose lake is connected to the campground and fishing is allowed too.

Go to Hockinghills.com to find out everything you ever wanted to know about the area.

Good luck!

Mark


----------

